# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Buscamos Responsable de Producción Agrícola de Fresas

## grupogloriaseleccion

Gloria S.A., requiere incorporar 01 Profesional especializado en gestión de cultivo de fresas (calidad exportación y alto rendimiento).   Funciones:   Supervisar al estado vegetativo y productivo de los cultivos de fresa u otros vegetales, que hayan sido asignados a su cargo durante el proceso fenológico de los mismos, garantizando las actividades y controles en campo para el cumplimiento del presupuesto de producción en cantidad y calidad de los cultivos encomendados.Realizar la verificación del cumplimiento de metas, elaborando y ejecutando el presupuesto agrícola anual e informes gerencialesRealizar labores de coordinación de campo para la asignación diaria de la jornada de los peones agrícolas y tractoristas.Programar, planificar y ejecutar los Planes Agrícolas de las diferentes áreas de cultivos perennes y anuales.Programar y ejecutar los cronogramas de siembra y mantenimiento de los diferentes cultivos perennes y anuales.Realizar coordinaciones con SENASA, sobre monitoreo de plagas.Realizar otras funciones que le asigne la Alta Dirección. Requisitos:  Profesional en Ingeniería Agrónoma.Conocimientos Específicos: Procesos de gestión (presupuestos, programas, administración de personal, proyectos), certificaciones, manejo de sistemas informáticos, de hojas de cálculo, presentaciones; de procesos vegetativos y productivos de la fresa, espárragos, paltos y otros; de preparación de programas, planes, presupuestos, proyectos y proyecciones de producción, Inglés, etc.Míimo cinco años de experiencia en puestos de responsabilidad progresiva dentro de la función producción agrícola, con  manejo y administración del recurso humano en empresas agroindustriales. Interesados favor enviar cv detallado a la brevedad al correo: grupogloriaseleccion@gloria.com.pe indicando el código FR y expectativas económicas.Temas similares: BUSCO FRESAS (PRODUCTOR) Buscamos Gerente Agrícola para fundo de cítricos - Ing. Agrónomo Ing. Agronomo _ Cultivo Fresas Usar cobre en fresas con floracion y produccion El MINAG es el responsable de articular las cadenas productivas

----------

